# Drooped feed bill by 2/3



## doubled (Sep 28, 2011)

Just processed 20 fryers, total weight was 58 lbs. dressed.  But it will be back up in about 25 days, now that it's not running near 100 temps, litter size should increase a little.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 28, 2011)

Great! What breed?


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 29, 2011)

Congratulations!   Hoping you get more fryers.


----------



## doubled (Sep 29, 2011)

All 8 Doe's are Pregnant, one should kindle tonight, the rest in about 3 weeks.


----------



## hoodat (Sep 29, 2011)

Hope you have lots of cage room. You'll need it.


----------



## dewey (Sep 30, 2011)

That's great! 

Mine stay in the same cages with the does until the litters are processed.  No extra cage space needed that way.


----------



## doubled (Sep 30, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> Hope you have lots of cage room. You'll need it.


I have 8 ea. 12' long total x 30"deep x 30" wide x 18" tall cages for a total of 32 holes for the Doe's, and I have one ea. 8' long x 24" deep x  24" wide x 18" tall for a total of 4 holes for the Bucks. Doe's pens are bigger for the nest box and litter to fit into. So I have 16 holes for the Doe's and 16 holes for grow out pens.


----------

